# Bontrager Race Lite 31.8 Handlebars



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

I noticed Team RadioShack uses these handlebars. When I went to the page to see what they looked like, I noticed they have 4 pictures of different handlebars under Race Lite 31.8. Is this a mistake? 

http://bontrager.com/model/00280

One:









Two:








Three:









Four:









and yes, I know I over analyze things!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Race lite comes in anotomic bend (#3) and "VR" bend (#1, 2, 4). #'s 2 and 4 are two different model year's graphics but the same bar. I love the VR bend and have used it with both Shimano DA and SRAM, very comfortable with both.


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

davidka said:


> Race lite comes in anotomic bend (#3) and "VR" bend (#1, 2, 4). #'s 2 and 4 are two different model year's graphics but the same bar. I love the VR bend and have used it with both Shimano DA and SRAM, very comfortable with both.


I have been considering switching to the VR bend Race lite bar (from the Blade that came with my 4.7, which I believe is a similar geometry) - I can get about 50g weight savings for one thing, and I've heard good things from the friends that I know who own it (also, my LBS will swap me for my old bar and only charge me the difference in MSRP plus a little more), so it's a deal I should really be pulling the trigger on, right? :idea:


----------



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the quick replies. I really like a classic looking bar. It looks like the VR Bend has that classic look. I did like #2 and #4 the best. Funny they are the same bar. It is confusing to have all of those on the site.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

WaCougMBS said:


> I have been considering switching to the VR bend Race lite bar (from the Blade that came with my 4.7, which I believe is a similar geometry) - I can get about 50g weight savings for one thing, and I've heard good things from the friends that I know who own it (also, my LBS will swap me for my old bar and only charge me the difference in MSRP plus a little more), so it's a deal I should really be pulling the trigger on, right? :idea:


What do you not like about your blade? I just picked up a vr blade from ebay after seeing one on a Fisher at the LBS.


----------

